# StaffPad and ergonomics



## mopsiflopsi (Nov 4, 2021)

I’ve been suffering from pretty bad pinched nerve symptoms in my neck and back lately and I suspect it might be at least partly due to my more frequent tablet use ever since I started using StaffPad instead of my DAW on the PC. I’m looking to maybe get an adjustable tray or mount arm, but not sure how stable they’d be since I’m writing on the tablet. Do any of you have any experience/recommendations for this kind of thing?


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 4, 2021)

Ultimately, you want your tablet to be close to eye-level, so you're not leaning over or strongly bending your neck down. I do two things which help:

1) Use a desk, never a sofa or in bed. I have a cheap tablet-stand from Ikea for $4. It props up my tablet at the perfect angle for me (it's not adjustable, but it's great as-is). And I put it all on a stack of large books so it's a little higher on the desk.

2) I lower my chair to as low as it can go, so my head isn't much higher than the ipad. As a result, the tablet is close to eye-level, and I'm not leaning over, or bending my neck.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Nov 5, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> 1) Use a desk, never a sofa or in bed.


That's tricky. My day job involves sitting at a desk for long hours and I already have problems stemming from that. StaffPad was my escape from the desk. Maybe I should wait for a VR version of StaffPad so I can use it lying down in bed.


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 5, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> That's tricky. My day job involves sitting at a desk for long hours and I already have problems stemming from that. StaffPad was my escape from the desk. Maybe I should wait for a VR version of StaffPad so I can use it lying down in bed.


I suppose you could try something like this, from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XT7Y113/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B06XT7Y113&pd_rd_w=zLtxV&pf_rd_p=54ed5474-54a8-4c7f-a88a-45f748d18166&pd_rd_wg=nTroJ&pf_rd_r=8JFP08X3Y2CPKC8R69GH&pd_rd_r=469916ea-e71b-4dfd-a9b2-1b4de3881961&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzQUw3TlpEMUpSTDM4JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNDgzODY4MllIQjFaSFFUV1k3NCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNzMxMDA3M1ZPUzIwUkdFTE4ySyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbF90aGVtYXRpYyZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU= (Bed-desk)


Anything to raise it higher, so you don't have to look sharply down.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Nov 5, 2021)

Oh that looks good. I try to use pillows and cushions to prop it up on my lap but it's not high enough probably.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 7, 2021)

I got this one... very flexible.









Laptop Stand for Bed Cozy Aluminum Vented Lap Workstation Desk with 2 Fan Mouse Pad Foldable Book Reading Stand Notebook Tablet


Visit the post for more.




nanacorner.com


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Nov 7, 2021)

Saxer said:


> I got this one... very flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that one but read some negative reviews saying it was not very well made. Do you find it’s stable enough for writing? Do your legs fit comfortably between its legs?


----------



## Saxer (Nov 7, 2021)

Yep... it fits and leaves room for belly and legs if you want to. It's very adjustable and I think it's one of the main things: being able to move and don't stay in one single position all the time. At least it works for me. Takes some time to get good angles.


----------

